
'Populist Entertainment': Making Movies in the Trump Era - airstrike
https://www.wsj.com/articles/from-texas-movies-for-americans-hollywood-left-behind-1526400385
======
tabtab
The article is pay-walled, that's not very "populist" ;-)

But what is "populism" anyhow? I cannot get any clear definition. My best
guess so far: rebellion against the established political parties and players
by experimenting with "outsider" or non-traditional politicians. (Donald is a
hell of an experiment.)

